# AF - Irregular



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Jeanette/Mel

I'm due to have FET with IUI "next cycle" - i.e. monitoring was due to start with my next AF, which was due 27th Sept. But I've started AF today after only 21 days. I feel very washed out - and very worried. Why has my AF come so soon. 
I had very short cycles as a teenager - and then again after having my dd. Could this be the change, or is it one of those things?
And will it mean I won't be able to do a natural cycle for the FET?

Fee xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Fee,

Sorry to but in girls,

Your hormones are all over the place at the moment which is why you feel the way you do, and its quite common for you AF to lose balance and timing for a short while.

Tony,
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Fee,

Tony is right your cycles tend to go haywire from time to time - even being regular as clockwork, they can go a bit bizarre at times, i wouldnt say you are going through your change at all just your hormones playing silly buggers .

I hope you are letting your clinic know your cycle times as they will decide wether a natural FET will be viable this time round, if they have discussed it with you already then they will probably go ahead  with what they have planned.

Fingers crossed everything works out ok this time round for you.

Good luck 

Mel

x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

thanks Mel and Tony,

It's good to know that irregular cycles can be normal after the drugs. I just thought it would be out of my system by now.

Mel - completely unrelated - but connected to getting ready for cycling - have the new stock of rose quartz come in yet?

Fee xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes they have Fee


----------

